# I went driving.... look what I saw!



## Dragonwolf (Dec 26, 2012)

Went for a bit of a drive yesterday evening ..... past the area of a recent large bushfire event and along the massive development (devastation) of a bush road leading into CSG territory. Usually I encounter nothing but tonight I was lucky, maybe due to the heat and rain around at the moment.



This guy was just casually wandering across the road. He wasn't keen on being photographed though. The thong is a size 11.



I was so excited to see this Bandy Bandy... the second I've seen. He was very fast and determined to get away - no points of reference but he would have been approx 50cm long and quite thick. 



This just made me want to cry.... no sounds of animals, birds or insects. I know it will regenerate and new will grow from old... it was just so desolate.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 26, 2012)

nice pics


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 26, 2012)

Not bad, Bandies are always nice to see.


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice shots 

I know what you mean about the silence, it's awful isn't it? I remember going hiking years ago, coming around the side of the mountain along the path, only to be confronted with a huge clear-felled area. It's an awful sight, like an open wound in the bush.


----------



## sharky (Dec 26, 2012)

Cool bug....would make a nice course for my Beardie 

Too bad the Bandy-Bandy didn't go into his hoops, that would have made an awesome pic!!!!

That burnt down bushland....... :cry:


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the positive comments people . 
I was surprised to see the Bandy Bandy considering the area - was a one lane scrub track and it's now 2 lane hardpack with a 20m clearing on each side. 
Can anyone tell me exactly what the green fellow is?

- - - Updated - - -



GeckPhotographer said:


> Not bad, Bandies are always nice to see.



Try as I might I just can't seem to get great shots . He was a beautiful snake. Photo doesn't do him justice.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 26, 2012)

nice pics thanks for sharing :0 that stick insect thing is huge!!


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 26, 2012)

Big enough for me to see walking across the road at night from the front seat on my L/cruiser. And bright green/blue.... definitely not camo.


----------

